# Silverstone Raven RV01



## Pandora's Box (Apr 16, 2010)

Case upgrade time!

Retiring the old Antec 900 (first revision), and replacing it with the Silverstone Raven RV01.

Initial impressions of the Raven is, omg its MASSIVE! For perspective I could sit in the box in came in (6'4" 200lb guy) haha. Installing my hardware into this case was incredibly easy, as was cable management. Attempting to hide cables on my old Antec 900 was a nightmare heh.

My one fear with buying this case was that the case only has 1 120mm fan for outtake. Since I use a Corsair H50 CPU cooler I feared using it would block hot air escaping the system. After I installed my H50 cooler I noticed that it really wasnt restricting too much air exiting the case and installing a second fan on the radiator (push/pull config) solved the issue.

I read in reviews that the front door can be noisy when opening and closing. I found this to be true but you have to ask yourself, how many times do you use a DVD drive in a year? My answer: maybe once when reinstalling windows, heh.

Enough talk, time for some pictures



































Finally, the most important part, temps!






Room temperature was 22C
Really happy with this case.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 8, 2010)

I also upgraded my case from the Antec 900 to the Silverstone Raven 2. I love the case but my temps are not as good as the 900. The 900 to me was a beast for cooling I was just searching the threads and saw you had it also. Did your temps get better or are they about the same. 

Room temp 21.5c


----------



## jrgerryd (Jul 3, 2010)

really nice, i'm lovi'n it.. i wish i have some of that.


----------

